# Lian li BS-08B PCI Slot Case Cooler



## Duffman (Jan 27, 2009)

Has anyone used this?  I'm intrigued by it.

Lian li BS-08B PCI Slot Case Cooler


----------



## mrw1986 (Jan 27, 2009)

Do like.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 27, 2009)

i am thinking my case could benefit from this.  The bottom is a bit of a dead spot for airflow.


----------



## Binge (Jan 27, 2009)

I've used similar constructs from LiLi and I can tell you it'll be solid and does exactly what it looks like it's supposed to do.   to better airflow!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 27, 2009)

quite expensive though, you could probably build one yourself for half the price of that!


----------



## Duffman (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh i have no doubt about it's quality and construction.  I know Lian Li makes top notch stuff.  I wouldn't/aren't even considering any of the other cheapo pci slot type coolers.

Plus, it'll go really well in my Silverstone case.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 27, 2009)

fair point, does look cracking quality.

Write up a review if you get it?


----------



## Duffman (Jan 27, 2009)

but of course.  I do have to check to make sure I have room for it now.  I just got a new PCI sound card...


----------



## erocker (Jan 27, 2009)

It's a bit expensive for a pci slot cooler, though it would work really well in my reversed-ATX case up top.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, if i hadn't had to just replace my sound card with a full size pci card, I would probably get it.  I just took a closer look in my case and there is room between the sound card and my gfx card but it would be competing with the fan for my gfx card.

I have THIS card.

The fans would be smack facing the shroud and fan of the card:


----------

